# Radishes-Chervil or Basil Butter



## kadesma (May 5, 2011)

We love  growing,picking trimming then putting a  mixture of butter and herbs  on top of each sliced in half radish. I just remove a small sliver from the base  and top of each radish slice it in half each it will sit firmly.  use 3/4 c, unsalted butter and mix in 3 Tab. of minced chrervil or basil with the butter put the sixed butter into pastry bag and fit it with small star tip put a small bit of the butter on each radish decorate the plate with Chervil sprigs I refrigerate the radishes so they won't melt together in  the heat..
When ready to serve sprinkle with a finishing salt.If you happen to have some mild radishes They are good as is with just a light sprinkle of salt. 
enjoy 
kadesma


----------



## licia (May 5, 2011)

CJ, I like them with bread and butter. My sister was telling me how big some of her radishes were and I told her she'd better go ahead and harvest them since they tend to get pithy insides when they get too big. She had planted radish and carrots together so the carrots should grow larger since she has harvested the radishes.


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2011)

licia said:


> CJ, I like them with bread and butter. My sister was telling me how big some of her radishes were and I told her she'd better go ahead and harvest them since they tend to get pithy insides when they get too big. She had planted radish and carrots together so the carrots should grow larger since she has harvested the radishes.


I love radishes and plan to make some sandwiches with nice sweet butter salt and the radishes. I agree she should harvest them, I wonder how some would be sauteed in butter salt andpepper?
kades


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2011)

That sounds so good!  I love radishes with butter and radish sandwiches. Chervil is such an underused and underloved herb. What a great idea for a combination!


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2011)

hey, i grow both chervil and radishes in my garden but never thought to put them together. i'm going to have to try chervil butter.
thanks kads!


actually, the chervil comes up on it's own every year now after i planted some as part of a mesculun mix a while back. i've told the neighborhood kids that it's the key ingredient in good-n-plenty candies, so they call it the candy herb now. i have to keep them from eating it all so i get enough to reseed every year.


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2011)

Bucky:  I like to mix chervil with plain or mustard Panko breadcrumbs and use on fish fillets or chicken pieces as a really tasty crust.


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> That sounds so good!  I love radishes with butter and radish sandwiches. Chervil is such an underused and underloved herb. What a great idea for a combination!


Thanks June, 
glad you like the recipe idea.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> hey, i grow both chervil and radishes in my garden but never thought to put them together. i'm going to have to try chervil butter.
> thanks kads!
> 
> 
> actually, the chervil comes up on it's own every year now after i planted some as part of a mesculun mix a while back. i've told the neighborhood kids that it's the key ingredient in good-n-plenty candies, so they call it the candy herb now. i have to keep them from eating it all so i get enough to reseed every year.


BT,
you're ahead of me still waiting on the radishes I was late getting them in herb garden and waiting for the grocery to get the chervil in.  Hope you like the duo
kades


----------

